# Crappy install by a Rep/Supplier!



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

This was an job I was called to by one of my long time customers. They had a Ozone generator system installed by a rep and were having problems with it. The rep kept going back to try and find the problems about 2-3 times a month! This is what I found.......


















They were having flow problems, and some of the units wouldnt power up due to no flow. 

Here is what it looked like after I got done. Its been in use for 6 months after my repipe without a single problem.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

RedRubicon2004 said:


> This was an job I was called to by one of my long time customers. They had a Ozone generator system installed by a rep and were having problems with it. The rep kept going back to try and find the problems about 2-3 times a month! This is what I found.......
> 
> They were having flow problems, and some of the units wouldnt power up due to no flow.
> 
> Here is what it looked like after I got done. Its been in use for 6 months after my repipe without a single problem.


Looks better

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Non craftspeople don't give a flying crap about aesthetics as long as it functions....pitiful really.

Thanks for another example of what true craftsmanship should look like....

:thumbup:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Airgap said:


> *Non craftspeople don't give a flying crap about aesthetics as long as it functions....pitiful really.*
> 
> Thanks for another example of what true craftsmanship should look like....
> 
> :thumbup:


The sad thing about this is that how an install looks will often times affect how it functions. They think "hey, all the pipes are hooked up. It'll work." In this case, it didn't and the rep. probably had no idea why it wasn't working. 






Paul


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Looks good, plumb, level and straight. Here we can't use PVC for inside the building. I'm not a fan of PVC ball valves either. But I can understand when customer is cost-concious.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> Looks good, plumb, level and straight. Here we can't use PVC for inside the building. I'm not a fan of PVC ball valves either. But I can understand when customer is cost-concious.


I'll take those pvc pipings anyday over those approved crappy ss tubings!!


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Wow that's all I could say about the first pictures.. Second pictures look dynamite..


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> Looks good, plumb, level and straight. Here we can't use PVC for inside the building. I'm not a fan of PVC ball valves either. But I can understand when customer is cost-concious.


I'm not a huge fan of it either. It was a combination of things that made me use it. The rep claimed that Ozone water shouldnt be run through copper, PVC was cheap, fast, and fit the budget. Those ball valves are crappy, but if I had bought nice Sch80 ones, it would have cost a bunch. 

The crappy part about his is that the rep came back and looked at it, was totally shocked at how great it looked........But said he couldnt afford to have me do more installs for him. IMO, he cant afford NOT to!!! He has to spend countless hours playing with those hoses and return trips to the hardware store, not to mention return trips to deal with problems!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

RedRubicon2004 said:


> I'm not a huge fan of it either. It was a combination of things that made me use it. The rep claimed that Ozone water shouldnt be run through copper, PVC was cheap, fast, and fit the budget. Those ball valves are crappy, but if I had bought nice Sch80 ones, it would have cost a bunch.
> 
> The crappy part about his is that the rep came back and looked at it, was totally shocked at how great it looked........But said he couldnt afford to have me do more installs for him. IMO, he cant afford NOT to!!! He has to spend countless hours playing with those hoses and return trips to the hardware store, not to mention return trips to deal with problems!


Tell the rep that plumbers from the Zone saying he's a dumbass... he gave the rest of us, professional a bad name.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Those SS flex connectors cost more than your material. Nice job...the rep is typical.


----------

